# Curtiss H75-C1 Hawk



## mauld (Mar 31, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5i2eq1KPDI_


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2014)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice! I've seen it on the ground at DX, but that's the first time I've seen, and heard, it flying. Thanks for posting.


----------

